# Yaverland Battery - Isle of Wight - 08/09 **VERY PIC HEAVY**



## Urban Mole (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, yet another battery from the island, yes, we did have a few 
We have visited this quite a few times, but could never gain access due to it being partially demolished and covered up with earth.
Now the current new owner has decided to uncover it, and open it to the public, which is nice, but on the other hand, he does have ideas to modify it, to house a swimming pool, as this site is located within a holiday home complex.

Commenced - 23 April 1861
Completed - 30 March 1864
Cost - £15,183
Map Reference - SZ 612849

*Armament*
1869-1879 - 8 x 7-inch RBL guns
1879-1892 - 8 x 64pr. RML
1892-1898 - 7 x 64pr RML
1998-1910 - 3 x 6-inch BL Mark VII
1910-1915 - 2 x 6-inch BL Mark VII & 1 x 6-inch VII in reserve
1915-c1934 - 2 x 6-inch BL Mark VII
1943-1954 - 2 x 6-inch BL Mark VII

*History and Description*
This battery was constructed on a knoll on the downs about 1,800 yards to the east of Sandown Fort, at an elevation of 108ft. above sea
level. It was to be armed with eight 7-inch R.B.L. guns and was well provided with magazine accommodation. It was enclosed with a
loopholed Carnot wall and a ditch flanked by two musketry caponiers. The gorge was closed by a barracks with accommodation for 2
officers and 57 men. At either end of the barracks was a musketry caponier that covered the ditch and the landward face of the
barracks. The 7-inch RBLs were replaced by 64pr RMLs by 1879. In 1887 it was decided to remove one 64pr. from the the left flank
of the battery and to construct a traverse instead to prevent ships from enfilading the battery from the Culver Cliff area. The remaining
64prs. were to be blocked up on 6ft. parapet slides, this work was carried out by 1892. In the 1890s it was proposed to fit 2 x 9.2-inch
B.L. guns and 3 x 6-inch B.L. VII guns, however only the 6-inch guns were fitted as the two 9.2-inch guns were mounted at Culver
Down.
Between 1898 and 1900 at a cost of £6131 the battery was remodelled to take three 6-inch B.L. Mark VII guns. The battery was
assisted by a searchlight in the cliff east of the battery another at Sandown Fort. In 1910 the no 3 gun was classed as mounted in
reserve and it left the battery in February 1915 for Inchkeith Island in the Firth of Forth. Further additional building were constructed
in the period 1914 to 1915. In 1932 the battery was reduced to practice status and the guns scheduled for ultimate withdrawal.
Between the Wars the battery was used for Territorial Army Summer camps and Kings Cup Shoots. During the 1920s two searchlights
were installed in concrete shelters near water level for night practice. A lattice tower with observation post on top was built behind
them and practice emplacements constructed on the cliff edge east of the battery, including two for 12prs. In the late 1930s it became
the Coast Artillery Experimental Establishment. The first twin-six was tested there in 1936. The Yaverland Coast Artillery Search
Lights were closed down in 1942 when Culver Battery's night role was ended. The battery and its searchlights was re-activated in
1943 as a Home Guard installation covering Sandown Bay. It is clear that there were no guns at the battery at the outbreak of of the
Second World War in September 1939, as Sa ndown Bay was defended by other means. In April 1943 the battery was reactivated when
two 6-inch Mark VII guns were emplaced and it was manned by the Home Guard for the remainder of the War. In 1951 two 3.7-inch
AA guns were also used for coast artillery practice.
In 1956 all guns were removed and the site sold off, and it now forms part of the Sandown Bay Holiday Centre. The concrete battery
for the three 6-inch guns survives, with the pits filled and overgrown. The glacis has been removed from the front of the gun aprons
and the underground shelters closed off with earth. The barracks at the gorge of the fort has been demolished but much of the Carnot
wall survives at the Western and Southern sides, with the two musketry caponiers. The ditch at the front of the battery also survives
and in 2008 a large portion of the Carnot wall with two caponiers was uncovered as part of a landscaping programme.

More info here ---> http://www.palmerstonforts.org.uk/pdf/yaver.pdf

Here is a plan of the site;







And heres an ariel view;






And heres what it looks like blended together;







Heres a couple of old photos of the battery;











Now on with the pictures... (part 1)





This is the west caponier, before any of the excavation work started.





This was taken inside, sticking my arm in the gun hole.





This is inside the east caponier, someone has hacked a hole into it, and started painting the inside of it, and added some candles.





And again.





One of the blocked doorways, this and the fort, was filled from behind and above, during the decomissioning period.





This is the east caponier after clearing.





And again, you can see the access hole someones made into it.





South carnot wall.





And again.





This is the west caponier after clearing.





And again.





Looking along the south carnot wall from the west caponier, to the east one.





And again.





Looking at the 3 gun positions, as seen in the older above pic.





And again, but on top.





First gun position, with shell hole.











And again, with ammo locker.





More ammo lockers.





Shell lift hole and mounting bolts for number 2 gun.





Number 2 gun position.











Number 3 gun position, mounts and shell hole.





Unsure of the gun mounted here.





Ok inside we go, thisis one of the surviving shell lifts, although in a bad state.





Looking up the shell lift.





And the roller at the top.





The changing area, with clothes pegs.





Up a shell lift again.





Looking into the shell hole, from the top.





Another shell lift.





Issue hatch, from the magazine.


Sorry if Im droning on a bit with the pics


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 25, 2009)

(part 2)





The shelter (number 4 shown on the plan).











Changing area, you can make out the bench and clothes pegs.





Another shell lift.





Was still working in 1953 





Another issue hatch.





This shell lift has completely gone, mostly rotten away, and proberbly cleared by the excavators.





Shell lift, note the marks where the gun rack was, on the right.





Magazine number 1 with issue hatch reminants.





Magazine number 2 with issue hatch reminants.






Changing area again.





Electrics room.





Fuseboxes etc





Another shell lift, and gun rack marks on the left.





Again.





Issue hatch.





Another shell lift that has completely gone 

















Magazine number 3 with issue hatch reminants.





Magazine number 4.





Cartridge store door.











This shell lift has been blocked up, and the lift removed, unusual 





Another shell lift.





Close up.





Looking at the back of the gun positions, you can see where the earth was up against the battery, the lighter bit was below the earth.





The view of Culver cliff, from the battery (Culver battery is up there, but cant be seen in this pic, see my other reports).
Oh and yes, that is an ROC in the picture 


Well thats it, I promise, no more pics 

Comments and suggestions welcomed as per usual


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fantastic pics Mole - I can see why you were interested in the Citadel now, because that three gun emplacement looks very similar!!! Also, amazing that the shell lift is pretty much intact! Good work mate.


----------



## jonney (Apr 27, 2009)

awesome place. Love the before and after shots of the gun positions. Great work mole cheers for sharing


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 27, 2009)

I LOVE it, such a remarkable state of preservation in places, this is a true gem!


Thankyou for sharing


----------

